# Soapstone--Not Hazardous?



## MrWright (Jun 12, 2012)

I had posted earlier today on a previous thread that Soapstone was most likely toxic-or hazardous, and check it out before use.  Well, I took my advise and checked it out.  It seems that, (according to Wikipedia) tha it is NOT hazard with asbestos.  At least that is the way I read it.  So, I guess we can make pens, carvings and other handicraft out of this nice material. 
I am sorry I had been misinformed and passed it on to others.  I shall seek out the pieces of Soapstone I still have and see if they are of a size I can make a pen or something out of.  Sorry to all for passing on some bad information.  That pen that was shown was sure nice and the colors it displayed were a good representative of the mineral.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes BUT you will still need excellent respritory protection and good ventilation! It is still much harder on the luings then wood and the dust needs to be treated with respect.....non toxic does not nessisarily mean safe!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 12, 2012)

First off wiki is a site any body can post to. They really only have the facts checked if somebody stumbles on to it. If it is true soapstone then it is likely asbestos free. Problem is some sell, talc, and  serpentine rock as soapstone. The  serpentine rock is what is associated with Chrysotile, also known as white asbestos, originates in Canada.

 Always use a p-100 particle mask or greater.Purple cartridges for Asbestos. Always keep the dust far away from your living space. The effects are cumulative as with silicious. as the lungs can not clear themselves by coughing. 

Another problem is transfer from your clothes to others in the family washing machines.

Turning pens and vases with the proper dust control and respirators, shouldn't cause any problems.
But some stone sculptors have found that imported sold as soapstone, isn't soapstone and does contain from trace to small veins of asbestos.

Don't take any chances, and when cleaning up with your shop vac make sure you have a great filter on it and not sucking it up and blowing out the exhaust port. To settle on other things in the shop.
:clown:


----------



## Haynie (Jun 12, 2012)

Wear proper protection.

Remember the Trojan Man commercials?  They need one for lung protection.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Concrete dust doesn't have asbestos either, but concrete "cutters" (the guys that saw the keyways, etc in curing concrete) die from lung disease at a rate of about 3 times faster than other construction tradesmen.

I'd wear the best powered resprirator I could afford to cut sandstone. It is MUCH HARDER on lungs than many other types of dust.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 12, 2012)

When I turned it I used a gouge and held the hose from my shop vac on top of the gouge. It will also turn your shop floor into a skating rink.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soapstone is essentially silica - which causes silicosis when inhaled.  Asbestos also causes silicosis when inhaled. 

Either way, it's not something you want to inhale. 

I've heard that soapstone can contain asbestos as well - and since you can buy 'certified asbestos free' soapstone, i think it's a given that the industry accepts that there's asbestos in some soapstones. 

Regardless, power working of soapstone is going to lead to dust that you don't want in your lungs.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 13, 2012)

This seems to be a good thread to bring these up again. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f19/sensitized-any-safe-woods-91384/#post1335772   
 There are more items in our shops, that aren't good for health & welfare. Even a lot of common everyday products. The citrus oils dipentene, d-limonene, and citrus solvents are often sold as non-toxic. They do have a low oral toxicity, but they are skin and eye irritants.
d-limonene is listed with the EPA as a natural pesticide.
The relative toxicity ratings are skin contact: *Moderate*, Inhalation:*High*, Ingestion:*Slight to Moderate*
One other thing to consider in using the citrus based solvents for shop or painting paint removal is they are  an organic oil like linseed and it's rags are just as likely to spontaneous combustion. So take care as a recent thread talked about. 

Yes, they are the stuff in that nice smelling hand cleaner!
Both of the above books are used in the new studio safety materials courses, that have become mandatory at most Uni's and colleges.

Household Products Database - Health and Safety Information on Household Products 
Health and safety info.
CPID
Another consumer products site

Just typing in the name and MSDS of a product should bring you to numerous sites.
:clown:


----------



## low_48 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soapstone is 97 to 100% magnesium silicate, which is commonly called talc, not silica. This MSDS says that it is less than 2% silica. But still be careful.
http://www.pentalonline.com/docs/msds/MSDS_Soapstone.pdf




maxwell_smart007 said:


> Soapstone is essentially silica - which causes silicosis when inhaled.  Asbestos also causes silicosis when inhaled.
> 
> Either way, it's not something you want to inhale.
> 
> ...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys, please remember that just because you are using the very best respirator available, if you do not have good dust collection and or air cleaners, then as soon as you take that respirator off, you are breathing all that bad dust.  If it truly has asbestos in it, they say asbestos can stay suspended in the air for a VERY long time.


----------



## MrWright (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks alot to all you who have made the comment about Soapstone and other bad type dust.  So, I put my piece of Soapstone back in the old box. (if I find it again.)


----------



## Rick P (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats not what we are saying at all Mr Wright! I just wanted to remind you to be careful. I never intended for you too not give it a try, just be safe when you do. I look forward to seeing what you come up with....or not whatever your decision....but dont give up!


----------

